# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  استاد مدني صبح مصدر تندر (( كاركاتير ))

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استاد مدني اصبح مادة دسمة للكاركتيرات
منقول من المريخ السوداني بالفيسبوك


*

----------


## كته

*حليلك يامدنى السنى
*

----------


## africanu

*صراحة حالة استاد مدني ماظهر منها في الصورة لاتسر ولاتشرف 

لكن أن كان هناك حسنة فهي في عظمة وروعة جمهور مدني

حرام ومليون حرام جمهور بتلك الروعة لاتقوم حكومة الولاية بأنشاء استاد يفتخر به
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




صراحة حالة استاد مدني ماظهر منها في الصورة لاتسر ولاتشرف 

لكن أن كان هناك حسنة فهي في عظمة وروعة جمهور مدني

حرام ومليون حرام جمهور بتلك الروعة لاتقوم حكومة الولاية بأنشاء استاد يفتخر به



2
2
2
2
2
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله فعلا ، الله يعينهم الجماهير دي لحدي ما يعملو ليهم استاد يفتخرون به
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله لو قالوا نحن اجتهدنا وما قدرنا كان البطن مافيها وجعة
لكن الكارثة انهم ما راضيين بالنقد وشايفين انهم عشرة علي عشرة
واستاد مدني اجمل من الردكاسل 
لكِ الله يا مدني
لك الله يا سودان
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*صراحة استاد مدني اخجلنا وخلانا في نص هدومنا 0 حفر وكتاحة وإضاة بائسة 0 علوق الشدة ما بنفع  الدورة معروفة قبل شهور ليش التاخير والتقصير اين الرقيب للمحاسبة 0مين بيحاسب هكذا نحن جبانة هايصة كل علي هواهة 0 من أمن العقوبة اساء الادب وقصر في ما اوكل إلية
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يااخوانا 
النجيله عملو ليها صباع امير
معقول الكلام ده
الشى صحن طلس
غايتو ابقنايه ده
عوير جنس عواره
*

----------


## zaeim84

*ان شاء الله يكون افضل في المباراه القادمه
                        	*

----------

